# The Hollywood Sound IR Collection Update with Impulse Reverb Modulation



## Ernest_Cholakis (Mar 27, 2017)

Numerical Sound updates The Hollywood Sound IR Collection (reverb impulses) with tech breakthrough - smooth modulation of IR parameters in a convolution plugin.

This upgrade (free for existing owners) will allow smooth modulation of various reverb parameters - a first for convolution plugins. Giving you much faster access to the IR’s and these parameters can now be automated in your DAW.

You can now; 

• Smoothy modulate from Early Reflections to a tail 

• Smoothly modulate from Dark to Bright IR’s 

• Smoothly modulate from small to larger spaces 

• Small, medium and large studio spaces were added for more ambience flexibility. Still includes space size of all major film scoring stage venues. 

• Continuous tone motion filters were added to IR’s. This adds a deeper 3D richness, especially to sampled based instruments.

Note update requires Reverberate 2 convolution plugin by Liquidsonics.



15% discount till April 30 for both The Hollywood Sound IR Collections $118.96 for 44/48k and $152.96 for the 88/96k version.

More detailed information at http://www.numericalsound.com/hollywood-sound-ir.html

Ernest Cholakis
Numerical Sound
www.numericalsound.com


----------



## TeamLeader (Mar 27, 2017)

I have to say, this is killer. Especially for ER's. Makes placing things, and blending things like close mic'd stuff with libs or room based libs so easy. I just love the smaller early reflections. The selection is pretty massive. Study the patch layout while watching the video a few times and you are good to go.

The modulation concept is well implemented too, where you can either find a good blend and let it stick there, or automate the movement. Tone motion works very well too, but I find I need to back off the LFO's a bit on certain sources so it doesn't get too obvious. Used as a subtlety, it is brilliant. Nice to see someone giving thought to physical space in this manner. Superb update. 

(And also nice to see someone doing something for Reverberate 2 beyond the already superb true stereo IR thing.)


----------



## dhowarthmusic (Mar 27, 2017)

This is a great update and takes reverb to another level. Having presets now for all the impulses saves a lot of time time giving you instant access which allows you to compare the different impulses and tails with ease. The new Modulation feature is also great allowing you to smoothly modulate from one impuse to the other.


----------



## lp59burst (Mar 27, 2017)

I've been using this since before it was released for Reverberate2 and it sounds stunning.


----------



## ceemusic (Mar 27, 2017)

Same here, got this years ago on CD. I use Reverberate too. I missed it, how do you go about getting the update?
Thanks


----------



## lp59burst (Mar 27, 2017)

ceemusic said:


> Same here, got this years ago on CD. I use Reverberate too. I missed it, how do you go about getting the update?
> Thanks


I received an email from the man himself... Ernest Cholakis on 3/23... 

Are you a registered user?


----------



## ceemusic (Mar 27, 2017)

I don't remember ever registering them. I got them around 2010? 
I'll send him an email.


----------



## heliosequence (Apr 5, 2017)

I am interested in the new Hollywood Fusion IR set. I work with both 44kHz and 96 kHz sample rates. Would I only need to purchase the high res version or would I ideally need both sets? Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Apr 5, 2017)

heliosequence said:


> I am interested in the new Hollywood Fusion IR set. I work with both 44kHz and 96 kHz sample rates. Would I only need to purchase the high res version or would I ideally need both sets? Thanks in advance for any help!


I'd like to know this too as unsure which option to go for.


----------



## Ernest_Cholakis (Apr 6, 2017)

Heliosequence

If you purchase the 88/96k version and would like the 44/48k version then it will be sent to you at no additional charge. 

Ernest Cholakis
Numerical Sound
www.numericalsound.com


----------



## TeamLeader (Apr 6, 2017)

Great gesture Ernest.


----------



## heliosequence (Apr 6, 2017)

Ernest_Cholakis said:


> Heliosequence
> 
> If you purchase the 88/96k version and would like the 44/48k version then it will be sent to you at no additional charge.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the quick response Ernest!
Can you shed any light on your process for creating impulses? I'm guessing from your descriptions online that you are not sampling real environments but somehow creating realistic spaces by some other means? Perhaps the limitations of microphones, noise and the typical IR recordings don't result in the most realistic spaces?
Thanks in advance for any information!


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm tempted. Can someone who's using this for placing Sample Modeling instruments tell a little bit about how this collection fares in that scenario?


----------



## heliosequence (Apr 24, 2017)

Has anyone heard the new fusion IR set? @Ernest_Cholakis Any comments on how these IRs were made? Thanks!


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Apr 25, 2017)

So this collection doesn't have separate ER files? Even so, with Reverberate it's possible to shape the IR with an envelope so only the ER portion remains, so that's a possibility. I'm not overly fond of the built in ER in SM instruments, so would like to try something better.


----------



## Ernest_Cholakis (Apr 25, 2017)

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> So this collection doesn't have separate ER files? Even so, with Reverberate it's possible to shape the IR with an envelope so only the ER portion remains, so that's a possibility. I'm not overly fond of the built in ER in SM instruments, so would like to try something better.



Yes there are 241 separate individual ER files at 44k and the same set at 48k. There is no need to shape the ER in Reverberate the reverberate banks access the ER's and also contain the moving filters that give it more timbre variation (significantly more than the Bricasti) see the snare demo here is the youtube link;



Ernest


----------



## Ernest_Cholakis (Apr 25, 2017)

anthraxsnax 

Yes you can select a bank in the 05_Reverberate/02_Early_Reflections_to_Tail_Modulations/ In this folder there are 6 version 2 bright reverb banks, 2 warm and 2 are dark reverb banks. Select any one of them. In the reverberate interface select Mixer Tab and the IR Balance Mix knob - shown in the video or pdf document that was sent to you. You can control this in your DAW through automation. When the knob is at the 7 PM position it is all ER with no tail - when the knob it at the 5 PM position it is all tail and no ER in the reverb. So move it to the 7 PM position. 

Here is the link to the start of the youtube video that explains this (11 minute 10 second point) 


Ernest


----------



## Phillip (Apr 25, 2017)

Are Hollywood Sound IR's impulses of real places? If not, are they impulses of what?


----------



## Ernest_Cholakis (Apr 26, 2017)

Phillip said:


> Are Hollywood Sound IR's impulses of real places? If not, are they impulses of what?



Philip OK will try to clarify:

Yes the IR's are acoustically based on real world spaces. However since Numerical Sound released its first IR's libraries back in 2003 we have not not documented the acoustic spaces for several reasons. 

First what do pictures of famous halls tell you of the reverb characteristics if that space - absolutely nothing. It is more marketing forces at work than audio or audiophile considerations. I am of the philosophy that when listening and selecting a reverb it is our ears not our eyes that should influence us on the selection of a particular IR for a work. 

The second main consideration is the creation of the IR's requires the impulses to be analyse then resynthesized.
This resynthesized process eliminate the inherent imperfections of the microphone and recording process.
So all Numerical Sound's IR's have a flat frequency response and signal to noise response >130dB which is clearly 
beyond current recording technology's potential. 

Another advantage of this process it the maximizing the sonic richness of an IR. On character of this is the width and direction of the the stereo field. It should be completely omni- directional with no hint of dry signal in the center of the stereo field. You can clearly hear this by triggering a mono snare in the centre of the stereo field then add an IR and listen to the 100% with no dry component. In many commercial and 3rd party IR's you can hear more focus in the center of the stereo field. For true reverb the stereo field should be totally omni-direction or sound like it is coming from everywhere.

The Hollywood Sound IR Collection contain the acoustic properties of real word scoring stages coupled with the hall sizes that match the famous scoring stages used in current big budget film productions. 

Ernest


----------



## Phillip (Apr 26, 2017)

Ernest, thank you for taking your time to answer this question. All the best with new Numerical Sound projects.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Apr 27, 2017)

anthraxsnax said:


> all okay...
> I'm still working on my template - but I'll try to get a short test together for you later this week @Rasmus Hartvig
> 
> I'm interested to see the difference in CPU versus MIR pro, as well as being able to A/B/C them for you (and myself)



That's incredibly helpful. Thank you!


----------



## Go To 11 (Dec 6, 2020)

Anyone else seeing this banner at the moment? I'm curious!


----------



## pondinthestream (Dec 6, 2020)

Go To 11 said:


> Anyone else seeing this banner at the moment? I'm curious!


nope - Reverberate 3 is a fantastic convolution reverb tho as far as the sorts of modulations that numerical sound has used for their IR presets pack (I dont have the numerical sound pack, just going but their information)


----------

